# Have you ever seen an angel, a ghost or any sort of celestial being?



## Angelbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

I've always had very intense dreams, since I was a wee child.  Sometimes I dream really bizarre things.  But sometimes I see things when I'm awake. Now most of them are in my head, so one could argue that it is just my imagination.  Once in a while I see the image of someone projected into the room.  Whoever or whatever it is, is like a hologram.  Mostly they don't say anything, or if they do I can't hear what's being said.  Sometimes it feels like my loved ones who have passed are visiting me and talk to me, in my head.  Again, that could be my imagination.  But once it a while it's incredibly real and activates the physical senses.

Have you ever heard Diamond Rio song, I Believe?  Has it happened to you?  It has to me.   Here's a link in case you haven't heard it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qb5HmyHTaA


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2016)

Every once in awhile...there was a resort in the Catskills called The Concord. In the dream my parents are circa 1974. I'm where I am now and we catch up. They on one side and I tell them about kids, great grands, great great grands, Mom passed in 1989, Dad is still here. But for me it works.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

I've always been an intense dreamer too Angelbaby, very detailed and colorful.  I do have dreams of my loved ones who have passed on, and they are usually the way they were years ago when they were alive.  I've never seen any kind of figure while awake to indicate that the spirit of someone is in the room with me.  I have welcomed that, especially after losing my siblings who died way too young, but never experienced anything like that.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 10, 2016)

I saw a ghost(for real) in a county jail facility that was closed, at the time.   Just one sighting by myself, over the next couple years I heard countless examples of ghostly presence.     Other staff saw or heard similar supernatural activity.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Every once in awhile...there was a resort in the Catskills called The Concord. In the dream my parents are circa 1974. I'm where I am now and we catch up. They on one side and I tell them about kids, great grands, great great grands, Mom passed in 1989, Dad is still here. But for me it works.



I think that's neat, special.  Once in a while I have that kind of dream.  With my little kitty who recently died of old age, I had a dream of her.  She was in my arms and I could feel the texture of her fur and the structure of her body.  She was oh so cuddly and so light.  It was a three dimensional dream.  Most of my dreams are two dimensional.  And then there are those that are real...  I'm so grateful for them.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've always been an intense dreamer too Angelbaby, very detailed and colorful.  I do have dreams of my loved ones who have passed on, and they are usually the way they were years ago when they were alive.  I've never seen any kind of figure while awake to indicate that the spirit of someone is in the room with me.  I have welcomed that, especially after losing my siblings who died way too young, but never experienced anything like that.



Were your dreams ever predictive?  The ones where one sees the loved ones can be so comforting.  So glad you experience that.  I only see the spirits in the room once in a while.  When it happens it feels profound.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I saw a ghost(for real) in a county jail facility that was closed, at the time.   Just one sighting by myself, over the next couple years I heard countless examples of ghostly presence.     Other staff saw or heard similar supernatural activity.



Did you know the ghost, or was it someone who died there?  Do you have any ideas on why you say this individual?


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 10, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> Did you know the ghost, or was it someone who died there?  Do you have any ideas on why you say this individual?



Nobody that I knew, but a couple years later, I started talking about the incident, after hearing others speaking of ghostly occurrences there.    The *visual* that I witnessed was in the female section of the jail, and in fact did look female, as much as a _ghostly visual _could.   A female deputy heard the story I had told, and approached me, asking me to meet her at the vacant jail facility.  I met her there, we walked over to the female housing area, and went to the Hold for Housing cell.  She told me that one evening while she was on duty, a young woman was brought in for drunk driving.  The young woman was very distraught, and fearful of her parent's reaction to her DUI arrest.     Sometime later, the female deputy discovered the young woman had committed suicide, hanging herself with her pantyhose, from the steel bars.       The jail deputies would see horrendous things, I did too, just not nearly as much.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Nobody that I knew, but a couple years later, I started talking about the incident, after hearing others speaking of ghostly occurrences there.    The *visual* that I witnessed was in the female section of the jail, and in fact did look female, as much as a _ghostly visual _could.   A female deputy heard the story I had told, and approached me, asking me to meet her at the vacant jail facility.  I met her there, we walked over to the female housing area, and went to the Hold for Housing cell.  She told me that one evening while she was on duty, a young woman was brought in for drunk driving.  The young woman was very distraught, and fearful of her parent's reaction to her DUI arrest.     Sometime later, the female deputy discovered the young woman had committed suicide, hanging herself with her pantyhose, from the steel bars.       The jail deputies would see horrendous things, I did too, just not nearly as much.



That must have been impressive.  Did it frighten you?  Was she in color or was she shades of grey?  Were you a guard at the time?  If I understand this kind of thing correctly, it means the person is stuck between dimensions.  I don't know how that works, but maybe some kind souls need to help her make the transition.  The only thing I know about how that works is from movies, and I don't know if there is any validity in what they do.  But I do understand being desperate enough to try suicide.  That's why we need to be kind to each other, when possible.  And it's like the physician's oath, "First, do no harm."  Are we loving on the inside or not?  If not, do we want to be?  If we want to be, then we can take steps to make it so.  In so doing we elevate our little corner of the world.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 10, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> That must have been impressive.  Did it frighten you?  Was she in color or was she shades of grey?  Were you a guard at the time?  If I understand this kind of thing correctly, it means the person is stuck between dimensions.  I don't know how that works, but maybe some kind souls need to help her make the transition.  The only thing I know about how that works is from movies, and I don't know if there is any validity in what they do.  But I do understand being desperate enough to try suicide.  That's why we need to be kind to each other, when possible.  And it's like the physician's oath, "First, do no harm."  Are we loving on the inside or not?  If not, do we want to be?  If we want to be, then we can take steps to make it so.  In so doing we elevate our little corner of the world.



The sight did frighten me, it instantly felt like ice water had been injected into my body; I stared at it for a few seconds, then quickly left that area.   The only other person(that I knew of) that had seen a ghostly visual was a female Sheriff's sergeant.  She said that she saw a white, semitransparent figure(like what I saw) come out of[through] a solid wall towards her, then passed right through her body.  She mentioned feeling the "ice water" sensation as well.   My position with the Sheriff's dept. was for 26 years that of a maintenance mechanic, performing electrical, plumbing, welding plus any other construction trades functions as required.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> Were your dreams ever predictive?  The ones where one sees the loved ones can be so comforting.  So glad you experience that.  I only see the spirits in the room once in a while.  When it happens it feels profound.



I had one dream when I was young that was definitely predictive.  Three nights in a row I dreamed I was sick in bed and relatives and friends were visiting my by my bedside with gifts.  I finally told my mother that I might be coming down with the flu or something that would make me bedridden, and shared my dream with her.  Not too long after that, I was waiting to cross a busy street with my friend, waiting for the light to change and on the sidewalk.  A drunk nodded off at the wheel and his car came onto the sidewalk hitting me and my friend with the corner of his front bumper.  It wasn't severe, but I did spend a couple of weeks in the hospital, oddly enough, being visited by family and friends with gifts.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 11, 2016)

tntthomas, the ice water reaction is interesting.  The beings I've seen in my room offer no such sensation.  I thought they were high souls, come to let me know they were watching after me.   Maybe that's why I didn't have an "ice water" reaction.   A maintenance mechanic must be a challenge at times.

SeaBreeze, did you feel weird after the prediction came true?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2016)

I remember when my Grandson was 3yrs old, he is 20yrs old now , he said there was a girl living in their house named Colleen. When ever he was coming down the stairs he would bend his head because he said Colleen was flying over him. My Daughter in law did research on the house and found out that many years before they bought the house there had been a fire there and a little girl named Colleen had died in the fire. As time went by my grandson seemed to be getting afraid of Colleen. So one night my DIL walked through the house repeating the words "Colleen go into the light". After that my grandson never mentioned Colleen again. It really frightened me that he might have been really seeing the ghost of Colleen.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 12, 2016)

I find that really interesting.  I've been told that kids have yet to lose their ability to see what the rest of us have had trained out of us.  I always wondered if telling a spirit like that to go into the light would work.  Nice to know it does.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> I find that really interesting.  I've been told that kids have yet to lose their ability to see what the rest of us have had trained out of us.  I always wondered if telling a spirit like that to go into the light would work.  Nice to know it does.



He also told me other things when he was young. He said he always saw 2 men walking outside his house. He said they both had the  same name, one was tall and wore cowboy boots and one was short and carried a deck of cards. I couldn't believe it. My Dad's name was Frank and he always played cards and he was short. My sister's husband's name was Frank and he was tall and wore cowboy boots all the time. My grandson never met them because they both had passed away before he was born. I was surprised.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

Awww Angel I was just reading back on this. My Levon was a ginger tabbie, such a special guy and I miss him so much. He would greet us as we pulled in the driveway. Jump on the windshield and meow and pat until you opened the window. I still dream of him being close enough to pet him.


----------



## Eric (Dec 12, 2016)

not a ghost but sometimes I smell my wife in my house she always wore a citrus body cologne, I miss that gal so much.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 13, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> He also told me other things when he was young. He said he always saw 2 men walking outside his house. He said they both had the  same name, one was tall and wore cowboy boots and one was short and carried a deck of cards. I couldn't believe it. My Dad's name was Frank and he always played cards and he was short. My sister's husband's name was Frank and he was tall and wore cowboy boots all the time. My grandson never met them because they both had passed away before he was born. I was surprised.


Your grandson was obviously able to see the two Franks.  A friend of mine's daughter Karen, when she was about three, used to play in the bedroom closet.  When my friend asked her what she was doing in there, Karen said, "Playing with Grandma."  Her grandmother had died shortly before Karen was born. If I remember correctly, Karen played with Grandma for a couple of years.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 13, 2016)

Fur, it's so hard to lose our dear animal friends.  My guess is that Levon is still around to comfort you and be with you.  Like attracts like, and a loving spirit is always drawn to a loving spirit, even if they are physically in different dimensions.  That's how it seems to me.

Eric, how long has your wife been gone?  From my experience, a loss like that is ever with us in one form or another.  Your wife is letting you know she is still with you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had precognitive dreams for decades. Now my dreams are mostly just very, very "busy". Usually I'm traveling or there's just a lot of stuff going on in one dream. I never thought I'd say it but I did see a ghost or jinn, whatever it was in my apartment. He didn't live here prior because I moved into this apartment when it was brand new and have been here for 45 years. I didn't know this entity. I was standing in my bathroom, primping in the mirror. I can see our hall from the mirror. Suddenly I saw a man, who seemed rather short, in a plaid shirt just looking at me. I didn't turn around, I just looked at him for about 45 second or so via the mirror. Then he seemed to just float sideways into our studio room. Surprisingly, I was not frightened at all. I never saw him again since. I have friends who have seen spirits. One, who used to ridicule people who believed in ghosts, called me for advice when he saw an old woman sitting on his little daughter's bed one night. Another good friend was on the phone with me when she saw the ghost that her son had told her about several years prior. He'd seen him in the basement. Two weeks before she saw him, a friend working on her basement also came and told her he saw a ghost. We joked about how she would handle it but I could tell she was frightened.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 27, 2016)

Maybe the person in the plaid shirt was a guy who constructed the building.  I do wonder why spirits hang out in certain places.  There are explanations that are given for it, but there's no way to know if they are true.  In movies they say that a spirit person cannot be seen in the mirror.  Your visitor proved them wrong.


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 3, 2017)

At the end of August while riding my bicycle on the Salem, Va. Riverside Greenway, I woke up in the ER at Lewis Gale Hospital. I had suffered a concussion and had bleeding on the frontal lobe. I was told that I had missed a concrete buffer by 1 foot. The attending neurosurgeon said if I had hid it, I wouldn't have made it. But while I was unconscious and apparently still on the bicycle, I had a flash as vivid as a wide screen TV of the buffer and the image was as real as a movie screen that flashed in my mind. I "knew" (even while unconscious) that I must not hit the buffer. My other 2 choices were to clear the bushes and fall into the Roanoke River (probably drowning) or go for the bushes. How can an unconscious person make a decision in a split second? But I did, and went into the bushes which saved my life. Actually, I believe it was my guardian angel that took care of me, and told me to go for the bushes, by flashing the bright image in my mind. This is the 3rd time in my life that an accident should have finished me, but I have survived. Now I have a greater appreciation of the verse in Psalm 91 that says "...you will not strike your foot against a stone." I still mystified by what happened to me or why I suddenly lost consciousness. At 78 yrs of age, the doc told me that sometimes those of my age can have blackouts for no apparent reason. I had ridden upward on a steep hill, and maybe I had over exerted, I don't know. I give thanks to God for my protection, and I will never forget that image as bright as a movie screen, and I still don't know who called the ambulance or how long I was out, or why.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 3, 2017)

That was an incredibly powerful experience.  There are so many things that make up reality.  I'd sure like to know, but on this level, I've decided there is no true way to do that.  The best we can do is to go with what we believe to be true.  When I do that,often I discover later that I was off in my perceptions, but I did the best I could at the time.  A person can't do better than one's best. Enlightenment comes in bits and pieces as we are ready.


----------



## Carla (Jan 3, 2017)

I have had a number of experiences over the years. This is one that happened quite a few years back. 

I pulled into the parking lot at a shopping center and at the same time, a car pulled up next to mine. As I was getting out of my car, I recognized a woman I worked with. We briefly chit-chatted, then she said her and her daughter had to run into one of the stores for something. Maybe a couple months later, I tried to reach this woman at work, (I forget the reason) so I called the department where she worked. Her supervisor took the call and when I asked if I could speak to her he told me no. He said    "Didn't you know she was killed in a car accident a couple years ago?" I told him I was just talking to her maybe a couple months ago. He just said that could not be possible. I'll never forget it--we were standing right next to each other talking. Could not have been a case of mistaken identity. It was her.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 4, 2017)

That must have set oddly on you.  I mean, you knew you had seen her, that is was not your imagination.  People who have never experienced anything like that, often think those of us who do are imagining things.  We are not.  To me  it's reassuring.  It means that the ones I love who have passed are not lost to me forever.  People of all faiths and beliefs experience it.  So that means that we are all okay, that we won't be cast into eternal darkness, the way I was raised.  When I first realized this, it was truly liberating. And then my life, my learning and growth  was truly able to begin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I remember when my Grandson was 3yrs old, he is 20yrs old now , he said there was a girl living in their house named Colleen. When ever he was coming down the stairs he would bend his head because he said Colleen was flying over him. My Daughter in law did research on the house and found out that many years before they bought the house there had been a fire there and a little girl named Colleen had died in the fire. As time went by my grandson seemed to be getting afraid of Colleen. So one night my DIL walked through the house repeating the words "Colleen go into the light". After that my grandson never mentioned Colleen again. It really frightened me that he might have been really seeing the ghost of Colleen.


This reminds me of two things. I took a metaphysical course during which the instructor pointed out that children are more open to seeing spirits and experiencing the paranormal than adults. Unfortunately that ability may get squashed by adults who tell the child he is imagining things. The other thing is that when my granddaughter was younger, maybe about 7 or 8, she used to talk to Megan. Sometimes her mother would hear her saying Stop! Stop Megan. Her mom went from thinking it was an imaginary friend to thinking Megan was a real entity. And sometimes my granddaughter would do something naughty and say Megan told her to do it. So one night she, her mom and my son were her at my apartment. She did something, got scolded and said Megan told her to do it. So I scolded Megan. In my firmest voice, I said Megan, you always get (my granddaughter) in trouble. I am tired of it. Leave this house and leave her alone! Her mother told me weeks later that my granddaughter never spoke of Megan again. When I show my anger, people start ducking, so maybe spirits do to.  LOL


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 9, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> When I show my anger, people start ducking, so maybe spirits do to.  LOL



Spirits are people without physical bodies, so it's understandable they might duck.  Grin.


----------



## Linda W. (Jan 12, 2017)

When I was in high school, we lived in a rented house that was haunted. My older sister and I would hear footsteps at night in the hallway, but didn't see anyone. Once I saw a point of light in the darkened hallway. My younger sister said she saw the ghost...a woman. Don't remember if our parents talked about the ghost or not.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2017)

Told this his story before, but here goes.



I was 8 or 9 when these unexplainable things happened to me. I had a long walk in closet where I kept my clothes and most of my toys. This closet had the type of latch that you raised up ang the bar would fit in a groove. Impossible to open by itself. 


I had an upstairs bedroom and the only light was moonlight that shown in my dormer window. Every night before I went to bed, I always looked into my closet and made sure the latch was shut. I could see the closet door from my bed and could see the outline of my room. One night, as I was about to fall asleep, I heard a slight noise. I had a small lamp on my bed stand as well as a Airline AM radio from Montgomery Ward. As I lit up the room, I noticed the closet door was open about 3 inches. I relatched the door and went back to bed.


Here is where it gets weird. A very bright light started coming through my dormer window and the closet door was open again. I saw something move across the room. What or who, I do not know. ET, shadow person or ghost.....I still have no idea but it did scare the day lights out of me. This was the start of my sleeping with my head covered up. I don't recall this happening again, but I did add two more bolt locks on the closet door.  &#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;


----------

